# First paint chip on new bike, what should I do?



## Fureak (May 9, 2011)

Only had it for a couple months now and this morning while on a ride my front tire launched a rock straight up into the frame. What do you think would be best to do to repair or cover it? Such a shame...


----------



## Fureak (May 9, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> I would think you could do a basic repair job yourself. Is it Carbon? I had my old S-Works Carbon repaired by a repair place here in So-Cal, and you could not even tell anything had happened. It was not too horribly expensive either. Like $125 I think. Many here will tell you just ride it, but others like myself feel your pain. On a newer ride it sucks when you get a really deep one like above. In the end you have to decide, but I would look into either having a pro do it or at least do it yourself.


The carbon is fine, its just the paint that chipped off, no carbon repair needed just paint.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I would think you could do a basic repair job yourself. Is it Carbon? I had my old S-Works Carbon repaired by a repair place here in So-Cal, and you could not even tell anything had happened. It was not too horribly expensive either. Like $125 I think. Many here will tell you just ride it, but others like myself feel your pain. On a newer ride it sucks when you get a really deep one like above. In the end you have to decide, but I would look into either having a pro do it or at least do it yourself.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Is it load-bearing paint?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zowie said:


> Is it load-bearing paint?


:lol::lol::lol:ut: ^^^^^

How about borrowing your wife or mistresses or girlfriends nail polish.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

This might make you feel better... second ride... SECOND DAMNED RIDE!


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Those aren't paint chips, they are badges of accomplishment. Proof of your biking virility. Medals of cycling honor. Get more of them!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

How about dropping your beloved very expensive ride off at the LBS for a simple tune up. Only to have it returned to you with a dent in the frame.

A $2K. frame that was six months old at the time and discontinued from The Intense line up. The manager argued with me saying he had no way of telling it wasn't there when it was brought in. I got a little amped up and raised my voice at him saying I know my bike and I just washed it before I brought it to them. I demanded he talk to the mechanic that worked on it. The mechanic came out and with a very guilty look and demeanor denied denting it. Finally the manager asked what I would like him to do. I said well the frame is a $2 K. frame that was just discontinued from Intense. And he said is there anything you need that would suffice. I gave it a 30 second pause and said sure how about an XTR crankset. Which at the time was $350 which I thought was fair. He said alright just leave it here and we will install one. I gave him a look like "really" he read my mind and said don't worry that he will personally be in charge of it and watch it through the process to make sure no further damage occurred. I picked it up the next day and because the manager did finally do what was right I continued to shop there for a couple more years. They were finally bought out by Performance. Although I bought items from them I never left my bike there again for any kind of work.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I'm sure the carbon is fine. I just happened to use a carbon repair guy as he was able to match the gel color really well. My bike was clear over raw carbon look. Price was right and so I did it.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

borabora said:


> Those aren't paint chips, they are badges of accomplishment. Proof of your biking virility. Medals of cycling honor. Get more of them!


Hear hear! Reminds me of my two work mates (we're carpenters) who both drive brand new trucks. Every little hair line scratch ruins their day. Oh man... I feel like its buying a wheelbarrow and not wanting to scratch it. Your bike is a tool. It needs to looks like it is being used. I dont see is as dings or scratches. Its the bike that is wearing in.

Just my opinion...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Bike is useless, send it to me and I will dispose of it properly.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> This might make you feel better... second ride... SECOND DAMNED RIDE!


Cannondale must use crappy paint at least on the seat/chain stays because my new F29 looks all beat up too with only 13 miles on it.


----------



## Fureak (May 9, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Yes I'm sure the carbon is fine. I just happened to use a carbon repair guy as he was able to match the gel color really well. My bike was clear over raw carbon look. Price was right and so I did it.


Sounds like you did the right thing!! Ask him if he knows anyone out in PHX that does the same thing!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nothing. I look at scratches on my bikes as a patina like you would find on expensive antiques. It is not something to hide but rather enjoy as it increases the value of your bike (to you that is).


----------



## MikeyLXT (Aug 8, 2011)

If nothing else get some clear nail polish or a similar red color and patch it yourself. It will smooth out the edges and prevent forth paint chipping.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

This will not be the last chip. Find the factory t ouch-up paint and get good at this. 0000 camel hair brushes are best.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sharpy marker it.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

the next paint chips won't taste quite as bad...


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Overhillthruthewoods said:


> Awesome, now you can stop worrying about how your bike looks and ride it hard.


👍fully agree!!!! If it's meant to be a "Trail Queen" I'm sorry for you but if it's meant to be used as it was made for. Congrats and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Overhillthruthewoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome, now you can stop worrying about how your bike looks and ride it hard.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

/\ /\ /\
This!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How about dropping your beloved very expensive ride off at the LBS for a simple tune up. Only to have it returned to you with a dent in the frame.
> 
> A $2K. frame that was six months old at the time and discontinued from The Intense line up. The manager argued with me saying he had no way of telling it wasn't there when it was brought in. I got a little amped up and raised my voice at him saying I know my bike and I just washed it before I brought it to them. I demanded he talk to the mechanic that worked on it. The mechanic came out and with a very guilty look and demeanor denied denting it. Finally the manager asked what I would like him to do. I said well the frame is a $2 K. frame that was just discontinued from Intense. And he said is there anything you need that would suffice. I gave it a 30 second pause and said sure how about an XTR crankset. Which at the time was $350 which I thought was fair. He said alright just leave it here and we will install one. I gave him a look like "really" he read my mind and said don't worry that he will personally be in charge of it and watch it through the process to make sure no further damage occurred. I picked it up the next day and because the manager did finally do what was right I continued to shop there for a couple more years. They were finally bought out by Performance. Although I bought items from them I never left my bike there again for any kind of work.


 Man do I know that pain. I had a (then) new '88 FXR-SP (Harley Lowrider Sport) about 3 weeks and there was some type of part recall. I left my bike overnight and the next day when I picked it up it was covered with little white paint dots. Apparently one of the wrenches was spray painting and over sprayed on a couple (dozen or so) Harleys. The owner was a friend of mine (before he owned the shop) and so I thought "no problem, he'll set things straight." When he said "no problem you can pull those off with your fingernail and you'll be good as new." Really, your guy sprays my bike and I take a day to fix it? So I did what any good Harley guy would do, I told the mechanic "Hey, John's mad as hell and he says you better polish that sh$% off my bike and rewax it by the end of the day." I picked up the bike and about a week later the owner calls me and says "Hey, you cost my guy a half day of work with your BS." I did? Seems he did that to himself, I just helped him correct his mistake.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

go have a beer.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Overhillthruthewoods said:


> Awesome, now you can stop worrying about how your bike looks and ride it hard.


This. The "bandaid" has been ripped off.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I love black painted carbon bikes and raw carbon the
best. You never notice any chips.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Toss some red touch up paint on there and then spend an evening with a beer and some helicopter tape.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Throw it off a cliff and go buy another... let me know what cliff you pick...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

The chips and scratches that piss me off are the ones I cause by not riding like poorly positioned bikes on rack or that occasion when you think your bike is stable leaning up against something and it falls over. I was once using a torque wrench to tighten the bolts on my stem when it slipped and gouged my fork...pissed me off! 

But the scratches and such due to riding don't bother me, just the nature of the sport.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :lol::lol::lol:ut: ^^^^^
> 
> How about borrowing your wife or mistresses or girlfriends nail polish.


Hey, laugh if you want, but when I come across you sprawled out in pain at DBB because of a catastrophic paint failure, we'll see who's laughing last. :bluefrown:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

You know, I have heard that paint over carbon fiber can explode off in extreme cold... Nail varnish on the other hand...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zowie said:


> Hey, laugh if you want, but when I come across you sprawled out in pain at DBB because of a catastrophic paint failure, we'll see who's laughing last. :bluefrown:


Zowie I have full confidence in you that you'll do the right thing and drag my ass back to the trailhead.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Man do I know that pain. I had a (then) new '88 FXR-SP (Harley Lowrider Sport) about 3 weeks and there was some type of part recall. I left my bike overnight and the next day when I picked it up it was covered with little white paint dots. Apparently one of the wrenches was spray painting and over sprayed on a couple (dozen or so) Harleys. The owner was a friend of mine (before he owned the shop) and so I thought "no problem, he'll set things straight." When he said "no problem you can pull those off with your fingernail and you'll be good as new." Really, your guy sprays my bike and I take a day to fix it? So I did what any good Harley guy would do, I told the mechanic "Hey, John's mad as hell and he says you better polish that sh$% off my bike and rewax it by the end of the day." I picked up the bike and about a week later the owner calls me and says "Hey, you cost my guy a half day of work with your BS." I did? Seems he did that to himself, I just helped him correct his mistake.


Sounds fair to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## speeding (Sep 22, 2013)

My brand new bike got chipped to the aluminum on the first day before I even got to the trail. My buddy put it on his rack incorrectly. It just got the first one out of the way. It's been chipped/scratched a few times since then. Badges of honor!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

speeding said:


> My brand new bike got chipped to the aluminum on the first day before I even got to the trail. My buddy put it on his rack incorrectly. It just got the first one out of the way. It's been chipped/scratched a few times since then. Badges of honor!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

That's what happens when you have an ale and not a good strong stout or porter.


TwoNin9r said:


> This might make you feel better... second ride... SECOND DAMNED RIDE!


----------



## xmrevo8x (Jul 12, 2014)

Automotive grade touch up paint. I had dings and use automotive grade touch up paint and it looks slick. I ask some buddies to locate the dings and it took them forever. you can easily get them for $5-10 on ebay. best of luck


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Zowie said:


> Is it load-bearing paint?


[/End Thread]


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You could touch it up.. But id just live with it. There will be more lol 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

iscariot said:


> [/End Thread]


After that hiccup... 
Let me get this up and running again.

The 2nd beginning of thread starts >>>>>here.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

root said:


> That's what happens when you have an ale and not a good strong stout or porter.


Knew I should have gone with the porter. Actually it happened wheni stalled on a climb and my uncle bumped me off the tail then ran over the bike lol.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> After that hiccup...
> Let me get this up and running again.
> 
> The 2nd beginning of thread starts >>>>>here.


Then let me repeat: Bike... Cliff... Throw... Call me...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This is not a new issue. From the Fat Tire Flyer, 1981:


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Go to a hobby shop and get Testors model paint to touch it up with.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Go to a hobby shop and get Testors model paint to touch it up with.


Or walk 10 steps to your old ladies bathroom cabinet and use her nail polish. Either way 3 months down the road you'll have more scratches than you can keep up with. And your old ladies going to lock her cabinet anyway.


----------



## Raiderdam (Jul 13, 2014)

Pulled bike off rack after picking up new and saw where rack had caused paint to chip now I don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I honestly have no idea why anyone cares about the finish on a regularly ridden mountain bike. It is going to get scratched and scuffed up. 

Ride it.

Clean it.

Ride it some more.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

sandiego said:


> I honestly have no idea why anyone cares about the finish on a regularly ridden mountain bike. It is going to get scratched and scuffed up.
> 
> Ride it.
> 
> ...


Finally!

What planet do most of you guys live on where an off road anything doesn't get banged up?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

My MTB got it's first scratches in the parking lot of the LBS after I bought it while the salesman and I were walking it to my car. I thought he had it and he thought I had it, and over it went. He was embarrassed and apologetic, but I was just like "No worries, it's a MTB, it won't be the last."

Like others have said, I'd just dab it with some clear nail polish to keep the edges from flaking off and leave it at that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sevenrats said:


> Finally!
> 
> What planet do most of you guys live on where an off road anything doesn't get banged up?


Umm this one I imagine.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Your problem is that there is only one. Ride hard to give that one some company, then ride it proud!


----------

